# Spook Cross 201 @ Irvine



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

I raced Spooky Cross, CX 4, on Saturday. It was a blast and after shot over 200 pictures. 

If anyone is interested, pictures and full write up can be seen here ...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bicyclefriends said:


> I raced Spooky Cross, CX 4, on Saturday. It was a blast and after shot over 200 pictures.


nice pics! I was there as well in my spectator / heckler role. My friend Ty was in the Singlespeed A race and was launching - and _clearing_ the flyover each lap. NUTSO!! 

(he also won another race that day)


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Fast guys in that shot! Joe Lawill and Dave Turner (Turner Bikes). Nice one!


----------



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> nice pics! I was there as well in my spectator / heckler role. My friend Ty was in the Singlespeed A race and was launching - and _clearing_ the flyover each lap. NUTSO!!
> 
> (he also won another race that day)


Simply amazing!


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty rad photos... I'll be doing the one in Long Beach.


----------



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

damnilocano said:


> Pretty rad photos... I'll be doing the one in Long Beach.


I have to decide between Fat Tire Classic MTB at MT SAC or CX at LB. Fat Tire is a special race to me though but hooked on CX.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bicyclefriends said:


> I have to decide between Fat Tire Classic MTB at MT SAC or CX at LB. Fat Tire is a special race to me though but hooked on CX.


the CX course at Long Beach ain't that great, IMO. Almost all flat grass with lots of holes & divots. Its "ok". The mtb race sounds fun :thumbsup:


----------



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> the CX course at Long Beach ain't that great, IMO. Almost all flat grass with lots of holes & divots. Its "ok". The mtb race sounds fun :thumbsup:


Thanks, that makes my decision easier. FYI, Michael @ theclaremontcyclist.blogspot.com posted more pictures from this weekend. You can find them here ...

This weekend is Black Cat Cross in Palos Verde. I hope to get my but over there.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

great pics. thanks for the post. we had some people needing last minute parts/stuff at the LBS on Sat. 

HW- LOVE the launch pics.


----------



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are another links to 100 of photos (My link re-posted at bottom):

The Claremont Cyclist

So Cal Cross

DMunson Photo

Bicycle Friends

Did anyone else take pictures?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn that looks like it was a fun time! And I had to go to a boring B-Day party htat night.


----------

